# the reality of distribution of wealth



## Joni (Nov 23, 2013)

i found this on my FB wall and thought i would share. it really confirms my suspicions. it really shows the what the american dream has turned into and the probability of anyone getting there.


----------



## birdsonthebat (Nov 23, 2013)

Same as it ever was. Same as it ever was. The masses cling to their masters, they love the whip, and they are the first to cry, "crucify". I learned to stop worrying and love the financial bomb.


----------



## birdsonthebat (Nov 23, 2013)

Also: don't blame me, I voted for kodos


----------



## Joni (Nov 23, 2013)

i wonder if anonymous is ever going to go after the 1%?
maybe pull a robinhood move


----------



## birdsonthebat (Nov 23, 2013)

Does anonymous have the capability to deliver a thermo-nuclear warhead? I'm pretty sure the powers that be have no prob firing first. Debt-finance capitalism won and humanity lost. The poor were conspirators in their own demise. They still don't see it coming but coming it is. Three quarks for the rich!


----------



## Joni (Nov 23, 2013)

right.... i suppose they would never see it coming if the computers launched nasty things at their owners.


----------



## mattsmith (Nov 25, 2013)

Joni said:


> i wonder if anonymous is ever going to go after the 1%?
> maybe pull a robinhood move


----------

